# TiVo mentioned on Buffy...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Clem, the lovable (snack eating) floppy eared Demon on "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" mentioned to Buffy that he had wanted to record a show he thought she would like but his TiVo messed up.

It was a cute moment. Don't know if it was a ad placement or just showing how the lovable demon is just a TV fanatic (I wonder if he ever did finally see "The Wedding Planner")


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Dave Letterman said last night that he "TiVoed" a show from his Satellite that gets foreign channels, then showed a funny clip of Saddam that was an obvious joke.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

And this is relevant to the Dish PVR forum because.....?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Because I used my SA TiVo to record it from my 4900 using my Dish Locals 

Why do you care?


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

dbronstein said "And this is relevant to the Dish PVR forum because.....?"

Because Tivo is a PVR. 

Why the bad attitude? 
Relax, take your frustrations out on your family, not us.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm just curious as to why someone would post something that has absolutely nothing to do wtih Dish PVRs in the Dish PVR forum rather than in a more appropriate place.


----------



## riekl (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dbronstein _
> *I'm just curious as to why someone would post something that has absolutely nothing to do wtih Dish PVRs in the Dish PVR forum rather than in a more appropriate place. *


Lets see .. Maybe because there is no DirecTV PVR forum and this _IS_ the most appropriate place ? Dish folks sure like to get their panties in a knot over Tivo's for some reason .. gotta hate those superior products at a better price point :righton:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dbronstein _
> *I'm just curious as to why someone would post something that has absolutely nothing to do wtih Dish PVRs in the Dish PVR forum rather than in a more appropriate place. *


Well since my SA TiVo used Dish to record the show in question, the SA TiVo does count of a Dish usable PVR (just like Replay). And therefore does belong here. And since "Clem" did not specify DirectTiVo or SA TiVo in the script, and there is no D-PVR forum I thought I would post it here.

I'm sorry if you felt this was an infraction. ADMIN, please close this thread so some of us can go back to our self imposed Hall Monitor duties. I don't have a hall pass either if you'd like to know!!! :shrug:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dbronstein _*And this is relevant to the Dish PVR forum because.....? *





> mentioned to Buffy that he had wanted to record a show he thought she would like but his TiVo messed up.


We all know that Tivo's do not mess up, right?  Well, this guy really didn't have a clue what kind of machine he actually had. If you were to look real close, you actually could make out that it was a Dish PVR 501. !rolling


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

The Offending TiVo User, CLEM...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But he gets to hang with buffy...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nothing two get upset about, just a harmless fun post, we don't see enough DirecTV PVR related traffic to creat a seperate forum. Any TiVo-Dish related thread can be placed in the Dish General or Dish PVR fourm. No harm done


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Why is it the Butt-Ugly dudes always have the Bodacious Babe-a-licous honeys?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Clem is the type of Nice Guy Demon who never gets the girl, because chicks are always attracted to the Brooding, Human Blood Sucking Demons like Spike.


----------

